# Kuafberatung für Neuling



## trumpx (29. März 2005)

Hi

Ich wollt mir ein BMX zu legen
hab aber nicht so den plan davon

maximal würd ich 350  bezahlen
dafür sollte man doch ein vernüftiges anfängerrad bekommen oder ?
sonst kauf ich mir doch lieber ein gebrauchten BMW 

wie auch immer ich hab im internet 3 räder gefunden

http://www.raddiscount.de/P03387.html
http://www.raddiscount.de/P03384.html
http://www.raddiscount.de/P03385.html

kann mir einer sagen ob die gut sind ?
wenn nicht kann mir einer einen link zu besseren geben ?

ich will jetzt auch nicht so krass in einer halfpipe fahren oder über hügel springen. einfach nur ein robustes anfängerrad

danke schonmal


----------



## Flatpro (29. März 2005)

kann mal bitte jemand hier n tonband einbauen?

auf dem drauf is: wtp adddict

und nix anderes?

oder eins das sagt: sufu, oder noch besser, schau mal die freds auf der 1. seite durch... ich glaub die hälfte davon dreht sich um kaufberatung von neueinsteigern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (29. März 2005)

richtig sufu wtp addict 400 punkt


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (30. März 2005)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten auch das Addict geholt und kann es bis jetzt nur empfehlen. der einzige nachteil der mir aufgefallen is is die bremse aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Flatpro (30. März 2005)

Munich-DirtJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten auch das Addict geholt und kann es bis jetzt nur empfehlen. der einzige nachteil der mir aufgefallen is is die bremse aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden damit!


als mtblerwird dir die bremse am bmx fast immer als ein schwachpunkt erscheinen


----------



## trumpx (30. März 2005)

dann gibt mal wenigstens ein link zu dem wtp addict teil
ich hab schlechte augen (ich hab wirklich sehr schlechte augen) und keine zeit mir hier alles durchzulesen
ich hab mich eh nur angemeldet um diese eine frage zu stellen


----------



## lukstarr (30. März 2005)

Junge Junge... wer blind und faul ist, sollte erst gar nicht mit nem BMX anfangen... 

Ausserdem die Wethepeople-Seite wirst Du wohl noch finden... schliesslich hast Du den Kraftakt bewältigt, Dich maulwurf-mäßig hier im Forum anzumelden...


----------



## s1c (30. März 2005)

sollte er wirklich halb blind sein, wird er eine gefahr für die öffentlichkeit aufm bmx sein ^^


ansonsten: brille?


----------



## Spooner (30. März 2005)

dem möchte ich nicht beim BMXen über den weg laufen ^^


----------



## derFisch (30. März 2005)

Addict


----------



## -Biohazard- (30. März 2005)

wenn dir das grün beige ned gefällt das gibts auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooner (30. März 2005)

wie teuer ist so ein "addict" und was bedeutet das eigentlich genau ?


----------



## -Biohazard- (30. März 2005)

400 tacken ...also addicted = süchtig ..addict =sucht ?! sry bin mir ned sicher


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer ist so ein "addict" und was bedeutet das eigentlich genau ?


das bedeutet, dass du für das geld n super rad bekomms


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> 400 tacken ...also addicted = süchtig ..addict =sucht ?! sry bin mir ned sicher


Glaub damit ist eher "der Süchtige" gemeint, bzw. "sich einer Sucht hinzugeben". So hab ichs jedenfalls jetz im Kopf  . Auf jedenfall hats was mit Abhängigkeit zu tun


----------



## moo (31. März 2005)

Hm, so in kackbraun sieht es echt hübsch aus.  Mist, ich glaub ich entwickel grad ne Schwäche für arme herrenlose Kinderräder.


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Junge Junge... wer blind und faul ist, sollte erst gar nicht mit nem BMX anfangen...
> 
> Ausserdem die Wethepeople-Seite wirst Du wohl noch finden... schliesslich hast Du den Kraftakt bewältigt, Dich maulwurf-mäßig hier im Forum anzumelden...



ich kugel mich hier grad auf dem Boden rofl maulwurfmäßig ggg



			
				Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer ist so ein "addict" und was bedeutet das eigentlich genau ?



das bedeutet dass du besser Steckhalma als Hobby wählen solltest


sagt ma Freunde, fahren jetz echt so viele nen Addict? das zieht mich grad voll runter*g*


cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> ich kugel mich hier grad auf dem Boden rofl maulwurfmäßig ggg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo is ein echtes Volksbike! Mir sind letztes Mal in Köln allein 3-4 Leute mitm Addict unter die Augen gekommen. Könnte natürlich jedesmal der gleiche sein, aber warum sollte der mich verfolgen?


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Jo is ein echtes Volksbike! Mir sind letztes Mal in Köln allein 3-4 Leute mitm Addict unter die Augen gekommen. Könnte natürlich jedesmal der gleiche sein, aber warum sollte der mich verfolgen?



mh naja dann hoffsch mal, dass vielen leuten das popelgrün ni gefällt muhahaha


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> mh naja dann hoffsch mal, dass vielen leuten das popelgrün ni gefällt muhahaha


haste dir jetz auch son Gerät gekauft oder was?


----------



## moo (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> mh naja dann hoffsch mal, dass vielen leuten das popelgrün ni gefällt muhahaha



lol, deshalb also die PN neulich.
DER BERTI HAT SICH N BMX GEHOLT!   
ich will auch...


----------



## Spooner (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> das bedeutet dass du besser Steckhalma als Hobby wählen solltest




Und was ist Steckhalma , junge oO


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Jo is ein echtes Volksbike! Mir sind letztes Mal in Köln allein 3-4 Leute mitm Addict unter die Augen gekommen. Könnte natürlich jedesmal der gleiche sein, aber warum sollte der mich verfolgen?


dat waren 2 kumpels oda so... auf jeden fall immer die selben 2


----------



## lukstarr (31. März 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist Steckhalma , junge oO


Steckhalma ist sozusagen das BMX  unter den Brettspielen... Wenn es es wirklich interessiert... 


			
				Berti schrieb:
			
		

> sagt ma Freunde, fahren jetz echt so viele nen Addict? das zieht mich grad voll runter*g*


Ja es fahren viele das Addict... alleine hier in Dortmund gibts 3 Leute... mich nicht mit einbezogen... ich war der erste der eins hatte... bin ich jetzt Optimus Primus?  
Shice drauf... Hauptsache gutes Material...


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> haste dir jetz auch son Gerät gekauft oder was?



nein, aber ich werde mir nach Auffahren schwerster Überredungsgeschütze seitens der Familie eins kaufen



			
				moo schrieb:
			
		

> lol, deshalb also die PN neulich.
> DER BERTI HAT SICH N BMX GEHOLT!
> ich will auch...



joa so schauts aus
nur, dass ich es noch ni hab sondern erst holen werde

bin vor zwei Tagen mal mit einer BMXschüssel auf der Skaterbahn rumgegurkt und es war einfach nur geil! trotz des ursten gewichts (warn felt) bin ich super damit klargekommen... und drehungen gehn einfach ma leichter
und grinden is auch geil.... wenn ich das aufm mtb probiere zerruppts mir irgendwann den rahmen



			
				lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Steckhalma ist sozusagen das BMX  unter den Brettspielen... Wenn es es wirklich interessiert...
> 
> Ja es fahren viele das Addict... alleine hier in Dortmund gibts 3 Leute... mich nicht mit einbezogen... ich war der erste der eins hatte... bin ich jetzt Optimus Primus?
> Shice drauf... Hauptsache gutes Material...



MUHAHAHA das BMX unter den Brettspielen rofl
sag ma jung, du kennst kein Steckhalma?

es ist mir auch egal, wenn jemand das addict fährt;-) ich find das Rad ultimativ für das 'bisschen' Geld und es sieht einfach spitze aus... von den guten Teilen mal zu schweigen

Grüße
Bertsen


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

wunderbar  Berti wird vernünftig! All das hat mich auch zum Tausch Gack gegen Bmx gebracht. Ist das jetzt als Totalumstieg zu sehen oder bist du dir nicht sicher und fährst erstmal beides, bis du letztendlich doch auf Bmx umsteigst?


----------



## moo (31. März 2005)

Wenns irgendwie geht, hol ich mir auch bald n kackbraunes süchtiges Kinderrad, so Gott will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> wunderbar  Berti wird vernünftig! All das hat mich auch zum Tausch Gack gegen Bmx gebracht. Ist das jetzt als Totalumstieg zu sehen oder bist du dir nicht sicher und fährst erstmal beides, bis du letztendlich doch auf Bmx umsteigst?


ach, zum dirten des ht und zum streeten des bmx... perfekte mischung


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ach, zum dirten des ht und zum streeten des bmx... perfekte mischung


Wer will schon dirten


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

genau wie es der flatpro sagt!

Ich hab ja denn dit addict wenn alles klargeht, damit wird street und sicher auch mal dirtjump gefahren und das 24 nehm ich dann vorwiegend zum dirtjumpen UND, da wir uns eine genormte 4X Strecke hinsetzen, auch mal zum rumrennen auf der Strecke... Ausdauertraining und so
wird sicher geil

so ein bmx ist auf jeden fall supergeiledelfett für street...is auch ganz gut, dass irgendwelche dummen trottelkids nich so unbedingt bmx fahren, weil das ohne grundlage, zB durch mtb, eben doch recht schwer is

cheors


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> genau wie es der flatpro sagt!
> 
> Ich hab ja denn dit addict wenn alles klargeht, damit wird street und sicher auch mal dirtjump gefahren und das 24 nehm ich dann vorwiegend zum dirtjumpen UND, da wir uns eine genormte 4X Strecke hinsetzen, auch mal zum rumrennen auf der Strecke... Ausdauertraining und so
> wird sicher geil
> ...



Für Street ist ein Bmx echt das beste! Ich bin früher die ganze Zeit auf einem Level gefahren und mittlerweile hab ich jedesmal, wenn ich vom Fahren nach Hause komme wieder was neues gelernt  ! Dabei fahr ich nichmals wirklich unheimlich viel...


----------



## moo (31. März 2005)

1. In BMX-Videos läuft bessere Mucke als in MTB-Filmchen.
2. Zerissene Jeans und Totenkopf T-Shirt is cooler als Fox + Dainese + Fullface.
3. Susp suxx ...
4. BMXer sind einfach die besseren, schöneren und netteren Menschen.
Ziemlich eindeutige Sachlage, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

jo

und was mir soeben einfällt: Ich hab hinten ne 110mm NPJ Singlespeedkassettennabe mit 48L Aufnahme...fett
mit 14mm adaptern
JUHU
die werd ich auf 20" umspeichen und in die Xe reinhaun... dann habsch'n superdeluxe Hinterrad mit 3 Industrielagern was nen geilen Sound hat und zuverlässig is...geil
und ins toy kommt dann evtl. wieder ne schalte

ach ja...träume
hoffentlich sinds keine schäume


grüße


----------



## trumpx (31. März 2005)

gut ich werd mir das addict dann vielleicht auch kaufen
aber ich glaub das was ich machen will nennt man flatland

eignet sich das addict dafür ?
und brille suxx :>


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> jo
> 
> und was mir soeben einfällt: Ich hab hinten ne 110mm NPJ Singlespeedkassettennabe mit 48L Aufnahme...fett
> mit 14mm adaptern
> ...



wenne grinden wills kannse dat knicken... dat mit den adaptern hält nix, da müssen echte 14 mm her


----------



## cyclon3 (31. März 2005)

Selbst zum dirten is MTB kacke! BMX und nichts anderes mehr.. wirst du auch bald merken Berti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst zum dirten is MTB kacke! BMX und nichts anderes mehr.. wirst du auch bald merken Berti


ich hatte heute wieder den vergleich... mim bmx geht zwar viel leichter zu springen un so, aber ruhiger is echt des mtb und das is auch sein großer vorteil...


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wenne grinden wills kannse dat knicken... dat mit den adaptern hält nix, da müssen echte 14 mm her




naja du wirst dann wohl leider recht haben...schnüff
na egal
is ja ne industriegelagerte nabe drin, von daher wird das egal sein


@cyclon
mir egal... das toy bleibt
find mein Rad einfach mal nur wunderschön... bis auf die Gabel ist es wirklich das perfekte streetbike
und die Optik ist einfach ma nur individuell, selten und GEIL

bmx is was nettes für zwischendurch
und ich komm damt kostenlos nach dresden weils in der bahn kein fahrrad is und ich ka geld zahln muss dafür


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> naja du wirst dann wohl leider recht haben...schnüff
> na egal
> is ja ne industriegelagerte nabe drin, von daher wird das egal sein


worauf willst du mit den lagern hinaus?


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> worauf willst du mit den lagern hinaus?



naja in dem addict is halt industrielager drin, weshalb es nicht unbedingt von Nöten ist, eine SBnabe reinzupacken, wie sie meine npj ja is wa!
(ma ne nebenfrage: ich liege richtig mit der Annahme, dass SB-Lager Industrielager sind?)

gruß


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (31. März 2005)




----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> naja in dem addict is halt industrielager drin, weshalb es nicht unbedingt von Nöten ist, eine SBnabe reinzupacken, wie sie meine npj ja is wa!
> (ma ne nebenfrage: ich liege richtig mit der Annahme, dass SB-Lager Industrielager sind?)
> 
> gruß


tus du..., ich bin jetz trotzdem verwirrt  

viel zu spät un morgen schon um 9 anner uni in ddorf, man man, naja jut n8 @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (1. April 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> @cyclon
> mir egal... das toy bleibt
> find mein Rad einfach mal nur wunderschön... bis auf die Gabel ist es wirklich das perfekte streetbike
> und die Optik ist einfach ma nur individuell, selten und GEIL
> ...



Genau das hab ich mir auch beim BMX gedacht. Zuerst wars nur als Hallenbmx dür den Winter vorgesehn, dann bin ich 2 Wochen damit Park und Street gefahrn und als ich wieder auf dem MTB saß, hab ich wirklich garnichts mehr gebacken bekommen. Dirt ging mit dem MTB immer super und die ersten Versuche auf dem BMX waren erbärmlich, jetzt klappts aber schon wieder so gut, dass ich selbst für Dirt niemals ein MTB benutzen würde (is eh alles verkauft)..
Vielleicht ist es ja bei dir anders, aber das bezweifel ich stark


----------



## lukstarr (1. April 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> bmx is was nettes für zwischendurch


  
Ich sag mal, WTP hat sich was dabei gedacht ein Rad in der Einsteigerklasse "Addict" zu nennen...

Jeder der vorher Street/Dirt mit HT gefahren ist und auf 20" umgestiegen ist, greift ein MTB nur noch mit der Kneifzange an...

Mir war die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Street-HT's eh nie klar, Dirten mitm Bmx ist mal ne ganz andere Nummer... kannst praktisch bei Null anfangen... für mich ist es nix... da müssen die Lines schon perfekt geshapet sein, auch die Teile zwischen den Sprüngen... Ich fands viel zu rappelig, nervös und die Bremse ist eh ne Sache für sich...

Aber es gibt ja die Strasse, wo der Kreativität keine Grenzen gesetzt sind


----------



## -Biohazard- (1. April 2005)

also ich hab auch vor ein mtb für dirt etc. zu haben (also mein revell  ) und für street und park ein bmx wahrscheinlich auch ein addict (nur bei der farbe könnt ich mich ned entscheiden  )


----------



## Berti (2. April 2005)

hab gestern wieder nem bmx nachgetrauert... das wird SO GEIL
wenn mit dem mtb schon so viele sachen jetze klappen, die vorher ni gingen...ach geil


----------

